
Designing Emergent AI - Flemlord
http://christophermpark.blogspot.com/2009/06/designing-emergent-ai-part-1.html
======
jotto
Was there no other explanation on how this was achieved other than the fact
that each node has individual AI?

~~~
rwolf
There was also mention of a tiered command structure (units, groups,
everybody), fuzzy logic, and different (I assume simpler) AI game mechanics.

I remain unenlightened. The phrase "emergent AI" sure is cool, though--taking
notes, EA?

------
rbanffy
When it comes to topics such as emergent AIs and the Cult of the Singularity,
I only hope our new emergent über-intelligent overlords at least keep me fed
and my cage clean.

